# Seerose für 1,7m- 2m tiefe



## LotP (21. Juli 2012)

Hi,
kann mir jemand eine Seerosenart für eine tiefe um 2m empfehlen?
habe bislang nur eine für den randbereich. (40cm)
desweiteren mehrere __ teichrosen (schon als recht große exemplare eingepflanzt) eine davon auch auf unter 2 meter. im gegensatz zu der seerose werden die allerdings gnadenlos auseinandergenommen. (zumindest die in der mitte und tiefen stellen in extremer weise)

darum wär eine für die tiefe nice. (die nicht gefressen wird^^)

finde immer die angabe, dass seerosen für eine tiefe von 20cm bis 200cm geeignet sind. im handel sind jedoch die meisten im bereich von 40, 60 oder 80cm. seltener mal 150cm. bei mir gehts allerdings recht steil und schnell auf die 200cm runter. was auf 80-170cm zu platzieren so gut wie unmöglich ohne seitliche pflanzkörbe - welche ich nicht möchte - macht.

also: suche spzielle seerose für tiefe ab 1,7m. genaue bezeichnung wär toll.


----------



## Lucy79 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerose für 1,7m- 2m tiefe*

Hallo!

Bei und wächst ne Gladostonia....die kann auch bis 2 meter wachsen...  bei uns steht sie aber wegen besserer Lichtausbeute erst auf 120 cm...


----------



## thogoer (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerose für 1,7m- 2m tiefe*

Eine gelbe für diese Wassertiefe ist A.J. COLONEL WELCH, nicht vergessen das sie nicht sofort auf Endtiefe stehen sollte.


----------



## LotP (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seerose für 1,7m- 2m tiefe*

super, danke euch beiden. werds mal mit denen probieren


----------



## Thundergirl (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seerose für 1,7m- 2m tiefe*

Hallo Säp,

ich habe noch einen Ableger von meiner Gladistonia, falls du interesse hast.


----------



## LotP (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seerose für 1,7m- 2m tiefe*

schreib dir ne pm


----------

